# Nicht besuchte Seiten im Favoritencenter



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Bei mir im Favoritencenter im Internet-Explorer stehen unter dem Verlauf hin und wieder angeblich besuchte Porno-Seiten, die allerdings in der Verlaufszeile (heißt das so? dort, wo "www" steht) nicht stehen.

Habe natürlich erstmal meinen Freund darauf angesprochen, der natürlich sagt, dass er diese Seiten nicht besucht hat. 

Ich weiß mittlerweile nicht mehr, ob ich ihm glauben soll oder nicht, weil er einerseits einfach ein Mann ist  , aber andererseits er nicht wirklich Ahnung von Computern hat und er unter Garantie nicht weiß, wie man einzelne Seiten aus dieser Verlaufsleiste löscht.

Weiß jemand von euch, ob das vielleicht Seiten sind, die sich automatisch öffnen? 

Die angezeigten Seiten sind z. B.* xxxx, xxxxx* und so


----------



## Reducal (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht besuchte Seiten im Favoritencenter*

Womöglich schwindelt dein Freund gar nicht und die Seiten haben sich selbständig dort eingenistet und Cookies abgelegt, als sie mal eben (werbebedingt) vorbei schauten. Das ist wahr, am PC und im Internet geht irgendwie alles!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht besuchte Seiten im Favoritencenter*

Vielen Dank für das schnelle Antworten!!! Hilft mir und meinen Zweifeln auf jeden Fall weiter!!!

Hast du eine Ahnung, ob man diese Cookies irgendwie sperren lassen kann? 
Ich habe auch einfach Angst, dass dadurch Viren auf den Computer kommen könnten und vor allem, dass es irgendwie kostenpflichtig wird (wie auch immer).

Habe auch schon bei Alice nachgefragt, da habe ich zwar so ein "Sicherheits-Paket" oder wie das heißt, aber es schützt leider nicht vor diesen Cookies.

Liebe Grüße

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:32:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:24:16 ----------

Im Explorer auf Extras dann Internetoptionen-Datenschutz den Regler ganz nach oben machen


----------



## Reducal (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht besuchte Seiten im Favoritencenter*

Welchen Browser verwendet ihr? Firefox, Internet Explorer etc.? Bei jedem dieser Programme kann man z. B. unter "Extras" (ganz oben) den Cache oder die Temporary Internet Files leeren und definieren, was demnächst wieder gespeicher wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht besuchte Seiten im Favoritencenter*

Wir haben den Internet-Explorer. Herzlichen Dank für den Tipp, werde es gleich mal versuchen


----------



## Gastposter (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht besuchte Seiten im Favoritencenter*

Für sowas gibts auch ein nettes Programm. Ist Freeware und ganz brauchbar

CCleaner - Download - CHIP Online


----------

